# LS2 IAT relocation, HELP PLEASE.



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok I need a hand with this so any electrical engineers listen up, or if you have done this yourself you can help me too. I just got my omega in the mail yesterday, I pulled a connector view off of Alldata and I know where the IAT signal wire is, my question is ..... Where do I splice the other side of the omega to? I have attached the picture of the connector . Any and all help will be appreciated.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Yikes...me no likey electrical things...Thats why im buying the kit.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

I did mine with factory GM parts from an '04 car. You need to splice into both brown wires in that connector at the MAF sensor. I am not sure with the Omega, but on mine it didn't matter which wire was connected to the other. I would assume if the Omega wants the signal wire hooked to a certain one on it, then hook the other up to the remaining brown wire from the car's harness and you should be good.


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

Brown? I see 2 BLK, 1 BLk/Red, 1 Pink , and one Brown with white. I would think it were the two black wires but I want to make sure before I cut anything. Anyone who has bought the kit can help too, Just tell me which 2 wires come out of the new connector that run to the new IAT sensor. Color not important just the position in the connector.


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Figured it out!*

arty:Ok I sat down and thought about it for a second, I looked at the schematic for the 04 GTO IAT sensor and the two wires listed are IAT signal , and low reference, so it stands to reason that the 2 wires needed for the LS2 harness will be the same ones. So here it is, I hope this helps others with LS2s who want to DIY IAT relocation. 

The two black wires in the MAF sensor connector are the ones you want to cut and splice into for your IAT sensor, it will not matter which is which for either side because the IAT is simply a resistor that changes with temperature. The wires are located in pins A and B and are highlighted in green in the attached picture.

I hope this helps anyone out there looking for the info, I wansn't able to find it when I needed it so I hope this helps others too.


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Omega LS2 IAT relocation complete!*

OK I finally got my act together and installed my omega. I have heard some people using coffee straws to mount the omega, epoxy, RTV sealant, I wanted to have the OMEGA protected, be removable, and look close to factory installed. Here is how I did it.

1. Remove Air box lid, and MAF

2. Take apart the factory plug for the MAF, there is a grey clip on the backside, and a black on the inside, then you can press down the tabs that hold in the wires and pull the two on the end (BROWN and BROWN/YELLOW) out the back side of the connector. 

3. I used a factory IAT connector from an early 2000s GM (01 Alero) but many GMs use the simple 2 wire IAT sensor. I cut the connector off leaving myself about 4 inches of wire. I also stole the IAT sensor so I would have a removable and safe place to mount my OMEGA.  PICTURE 1

4. Cut the GM IAT sensor in half lengthwise with a hacksaw to remove the factory thermistor. PICTURE 2

5. Cut the leads off of the factory thermistor and solder them to the OMEGA, *BE SURE TO USE SOME PLIERS OR SOMETHING TO HELP ABSORB HEAT SO YOU DON'T RUIN THE OMEGA* PICTURE 3

6. Stick the two leads into the factory GM connector and use some form of mold release on the connector so it doesn't stick in the next step (I used dielectric compound)

7. I mixed up some JB quick weld (4 min set time) and used the epoxy to glue the OMEGA and leads into the factory "shell" of the GM IAT sensor. PICTURE 4

8. After a few minutes to harden I removed the sensor from the connector to make sure it wasnt going to stick. PICTURE 4

9. Also I checked that the pins were lined up and not crooked. PICTURE 5

10. Drill hole in desired mounting location, mine happened to be the lower half of the air box below the filter.

11. I would have liked to use a rubber grommet, but didn't have any right on hand, and at this point it was 10pm, so I used some RTV black rubber sealant to hold the sensor in the box.

12. The two wires removed from the MAF connector earlier can have the ends cut off, stripped, and then solder or butt connector the two wires to the two wires from the GM connector from the parts car. 

13. Tape the wires up so they wont touch each other. PICTURE 6

14. I used some plastic loom to cover the wires so that it looks as factory as possible. PICTURE 7

15. I used some RTV to seal up the MAF connector where the two missing wires were, and put the connector back together.

16. Re install the MAF and plug it in.

17. Plug in the OMEGA with the connector from the parts car that we soldered onto the two wires that came from the MAF connector. PICTURE 8

18. Re install the air box lid. 

19. Enjoy the fact that your 6.0L no longer feels like a 5.7L after about 30 minutes of city driving. :lol:


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

*The rest of the pictures*

Here are the rest of the pictures.


----------

